# FEMA corps



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

DHS graduates first class of FEMA Youth corps. This must be why all that ammunition was ordered...

http://www.dhs.gov/blog/2012/09/14/welcome-fema-corps-inaugural-class

Thoughts?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Good that there will be more hands on deck to offer assistance , but not so good there are now even more employees and potential "civilian soldiers" for the government.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

This smells.


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

I know someone from this first class. She has been to 3 of the camps. She won't comment about firearm training. 

Andy


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

andy3 said:


> I know someone from this first class. She has been to 3 of the camps. She won't comment about firearm training.
> 
> Andy


Is she brainwashed yet? 3 camps??

Yeah it smells...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> This smells.


Yup, watch where you put your feet, you may step in some FEMA!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

andy3 said:


> I know someone from this first class. She has been to 3 of the camps. She won't comment about firearm training.
> 
> Andy


does anyone know if firearms training is part of the course??


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

0bama is rising up his citizen force that he has longed for, even announced he wanted to do that during his 2008 campaign. 

What does it take for America to wake up? Really. 

I'm sure some LE will pat me on the back and say don't worry....well...I am. These people didn't take an oath to uphold the Constitution. Let's send them to firearm training.. What about background checks? We're they done on these people? Probably not, they want citizens that have a thirst for control and power. Masked it all in a package about 'service' which the prez constantly says in his speeches ' service this service that'

Crushing the will of local communities and charities, like we aren't capabl of helping each other. Got to have people to handle the cattle into the fenced in areas, don't they? 

Wake up.

Wonder if I could get inside some of these training ops and see what's going on....


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep they're going to put all of us over 30 in camps.

This could get interesting turning the country over to kids who think they know everything and very few of them want to work.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

FEMA:"attention old people! Please form lines an surrender your firearms at point A. Roll up your left sleeve to be fitted with your very own free microchip at point B! If you would not like a microchip please go to point C and drink the refreshing Kool Aid while you await further instructions! This is all for your best interest! Any questions can be directed to the heavily armed youths escorting you!" Escorts mumbling "yes we can,yes we can."


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I find it disturbing that they trained such a narrow slice of the population (18-24 yrs). There are so many families and individuals struggling to make it. Why take the youngest adult members of society and exclude those who may need the job the most. A good age mix gives you the energy, the strength, the knowledge, and the deep compassion for others that only comes from life experiences.


----------



## act5860 (Feb 9, 2013)

Stinks like rotten eggs


----------



## act5860 (Feb 9, 2013)

memrymaker said:


> I find it disturbing that they trained such a narrow slice of the population (18-24 yrs). There are so many families and individuals struggling to make it. Why take the youngest adult members of society and exclude those who may need the job the most. A good age mix gives you the energy, the strength, the knowledge, and the deep compassion for others that only comes from life experiences.


Because they want young, impressionable minds to brainwash.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is the speech that I was talking about.

http://www.wnd.com/2008/07/69784/

His remarks are not in transcripts, have to watch the video.

'' we can not continue to rely on our military...we've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well funded''



Rock on.....:congrat:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yummy, what flavor of Kool-Aid?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> Oh yummy, what flavor of Kool-Aid?


Are you talking to me?


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Its obumbos kool aid...the only flavor is bitter.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Are you talking to me?


No referring to OH preppers statement.

I've been flying my flag upside down since the election. A few people have actually stopped and were mad about it.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

While Napalonazi grooms her little droid corps Ochoomer and Reggie Love are having fun at the White House...this whole government is a huge stinking mess. The end of the Roman empire comes to mind.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I just have a hard time commenting on this. Does this bother me? Yes. I cannot put my finger on it but I feel the states are better served by having volunteers who report to the State not to DC. Power is getting focused to much on the Federal Government as our BIG BROTHER. It comes back to we want our free stuff. I would really like to see what the training program really entails. GB


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> No referring to OH preppers statement.
> 
> I've been flying my flag upside down since the election. A few people have actually stopped and were mad about it.


I'm sorry. Thanks for the reply. Just seems lately when I mention 0bama and the filth coming from him, people think I'm crazy.... Or am I?

I sometimes get so dishearted that I want to give up and just go to the commie side.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't feel lonely. A lot of us feel we're sitting on a powder keg waiting for a match. Tension caused by frustration we can't fix it. Frustration seeing the total idiots in power consistently making things worse.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> It comes back to we want our free stuff. I would really like to see what the training program really entails. GB


It also comes back to we want absolute guarantees, absolute security, perfect safety, and instant, easy answers , and to top that all off, we're lazy in more ways than one. In short, we want Gov't and/or the Elite to think and do for us.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"DHS graduates first class of FEMA Youth corps. This must be why all that ammunition was ordered..."

and here are the new targets.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

You must know what FEMA stands for... Fix Everything My A** 

And those are the words right out of my friend who is the county emergency manager where I live.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

hiwall said:


> "DHS graduates first class of FEMA Youth corps. This must be why all that ammunition was ordered..."
> 
> and here are the new targets.


Looks like Dh and I are safe, I don't see a ******* in the new mix :2thumb:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

razorback said:


> Looks like Dh and I are safe, I don't see a ******* in the new mix :2thumb:


there is more. I'm pretty sure they have a drone picture of you!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> does anyone know if firearms training is part of the course??


You know, I would love to know the answer to that ? Too... I would think that their training would be open to the public information act, since it is not a "military" unit and supposedly voluntary....

Tell ya what, I use to say anyone sending me a resume with an AOL email address got file 13 immediately. Now I have a new rule, anyone that has this group on their résumé, automatic disqualification for a job,


----------

